# Does your horse have a bridle path?



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Do you clip a bridle path on your horse(s)? Explain why you do or don't. 

I don't, purely for aethetic reasons. I prefer a more natural look and would hate to take away any part of my horse's already small-ish forelock. :wink: What I do instead is neatly part her mane and then bridle/halter her over that. Her mane isn't overly thick or long so this works fine for us.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I have an arab so his bridle path is about 6 inches long as per breed standards.
Even if he was a stock horse or a mut, he'd still have a bridle path, just not that long. I just think it makes a horse look neater to have a nicely trimmed bridle path and a nicely brushed mane. Doesn't have to be pulled or anything, just brushed. It can make a world of a difference in a presentation class as well.
It's also easier to position the bridle and halter if there's a place for it rather than fighting with a ton of extra mane so it sits comfortably.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to never use them but now I use them all the time.
I might not clip my next horse if he/she has really nice hair and looks great without it, but usually I prefer it because it is a lot easier to do up my halters and bridles.
I was very tempted to select "maybe so" on the poll, by the way, hahaha


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

^ Haha, I figured some "rebels" might like that choice. :lol: Or if maybe you have a mohawk bridle path or only half of your horses have them?


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

i always cut/clip a bridle and saddle path for my horses. i do it for comfort and because it looks nice and neat.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

nope she doesnt need one - her manes quite thin and sit split naturally...

I would do it if her mane was thicker


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

My mare has a bridle path the length of her ear, per MFT breed standards. She needs it for showing, it looks neater, it makes putting the halter and bridle on easier (her mane is really thick and it would be a pain otherwise), and her mane looks longer without the shorter hairs in the front.

My gelding's mane is roached.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

oof, no, it would look horrible on my gelding. It's not something you do to Icelandics


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep I always cut a bridle path. Drives me crazy bridling horses who have mane going everywhere getting tangled in the bridle!! It looks so much neater, is more convenient and makes plaiting easier also.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I always clip a path. I like the look but, more importantly, it bother's me to have their mane rubbed under the bridle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I chose maybe so cause some of my horses have them and some don't. Dobe and Koda have to because their manes are so thick and long it is a pain to try to keep them separated while bridling. Most my other horses don't get ridden enough to really worry about it. On a horse that I ride all the time, I prefer to have a bridle path just about 2 inches long or so. Just big enough to allow for the halter or bridle but not so big that it is really noticeable. It also looks neater than having the mane just split with some under the bridle and some not.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SilverSpur said:


> i always cut/clip a bridle and saddle path for my horses.


What is a saddle path?



I do not have a bridle path on either of my horses. Both have a mane that is a properly pulled length. Neither have enough mane to warrant a bridle path.


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

I only clip it for shows. My appy has such a small poofy mane I try to keep it on him when needed lol.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

No non of my reiners have bridle paths. There is no reason to have one and with out one it makes the forelocks much thinker and longer and makes the mane look better and flow better.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a National Show Horse (arab/saddlebred) and I cut the forelock off and then the length of his ear and an inch back from there. It's what we do for saddle seat, it's not required at lower level shows, but everyone does it. It looks much nicer on him anyways because he has a pretty wimpy forelock.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My gelding has a bridle path the length of his ear laid back on his neck, per 4-H showing guidelines. Now that we're not 4-H exhibitors anymore, I might let it grow in and clip a 1-2 inch space instead, more the hunter/dressage style. He has a lot of "pony poof", and it's hard enough getting everything to lay nicely under tack _with_ the bridle path. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> No non of my reiners have bridle paths. There is no reason to have one and with out one it makes the forelocks much thinker and longer and makes the mane look better and flow better.


I think that it is not fair that reiners get to have long beautiful manes while the rest of the world has to pull them and chop them.... Today, I spit on you! PATOOOEY!

PS - I have a bridle path per the breed standards.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I think that it is not fair that reiners get to have long beautiful manes while the rest of the world has to pull them and chop them.... Today, I spit on you! PATOOOEY!
> 
> PS - I have a bridle path per the breed standards.


Come come come to the dark side.:twisted: It will be OK. It is very nice over here.:roll:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

my mare is roached so I'm a maybe so. lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, on all m horses. Only like 2 inches long


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I clip a bridle path on the horses that I actually ride. haha. So two of my horses have them. Sometimes I let them get too long and it affects their work so I clip it again right away.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> *What is a saddle path?*
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a bridle path on either of my horses. Both have a mane that is a properly pulled length. Neither have enough mane to warrant a bridle path.


Isn't a saddle path where you clip the body hair to the shape of the saddle for breed standards and/or to help the horse cool down faster?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My show horses have a bridle path when it is show season, but not during winter because I just let it grow out. I like the look of a bridle path honestly, so I like it when they are in "Show dressing!" haha


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

orggg,NO i hate them makes the horse look half bald
i have to welshy's so they have loverly long think manes souldnt part with that !! xx


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

My gelding has about a four inch path...just how I initially trimmed it...its stuck...

My arabian has about a 2 inch path...I tril ride so I dont tend to fallow any standards be them breed or otherwise...

I cut both my horses paths with scissors...one i could do with clippers but i just dont own a pair and the other would flip on the clippers so scissors is easiest lol


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

My mare has a bridle path because I used to show her in 4-H and just got into a habit of it, plus her mane is super thick so it gets in the way. Right now it is about 3" long though because I have gotten lazy, but its way shorter then some of her mane but longer then the part that she rubbed out .

My gelding doesn't have one because he is mostly a trail horse and his mane is thin enough that it doesnt really get in the way


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My mare has a little one, just long enough to place the bridle in ;-)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

YES!!!! Lol!!! I hate when there is mane in the way of a bridle or halter!!!


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

I clip just where the bridle lays, about and inch.

I do it becuase 1) I don't have to worry about it rubbing or pulling the hair. and 2) it gives my bridle the same fit every time... not that the hair grows out and it makes the bridle ever so slightly tighter... but I'm just picky I guess... other than that he is all natrual  I don't clip anywhere else! (unless for a show)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Unless I have to, I don't. But I plan on roaching my gelding.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I generally hog any mane in sight, but when I do have mane, I always have a bridle path. However it is only enough that the halter/brodle can sit comfortably.

I don't see why any of you are so worried about forelocks - I never cut into the forelock, only the mane.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I always cut a bridle path for all of my horses. Its just big enough for the bridle to fit. I do it because I like how it looks and my horse has a lot of mane. But in the summer we just roach it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I generally hog any mane in sight, but when I do have mane, I always have a bridle path. However it is only enough that the halter/brodle can sit comfortably.
> 
> I don't see why any of you are so worried about forelocks - I never cut into the forelock, only the mane.


 
I know, right? I run my clipper straight forward off the top of my horse's head/poll and they always have a nice sized forelock left. Depending on the thickness, I might stop just in front er...behind of the ear set; not sure if that made anysense...suppose illustrations would make more sense...Lol!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol, I got it, because I do the same thing :]


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is not that it you might cut the forelocks but that when you do not cut a bridle path that their forelocks are thicker and longer then they would be if had a bridle path.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Always. I think it looks better, for one, and second I can't stand fighting with mane when I'm bridling. Zierra's mane is so long, it's necessary and Jynxy's mane is so thick it's necessary. Zierra's is kept a bit longer then normal but still well below Arab standard as I love her long mane and would rather not have her missing half of it, LOL. It also looks less silly when I leave it all winter and she gets a mohawk.


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes..I train alot of colts, so the way I know for sure which colts are started id by the bridle path. Once i have a colt riding decently they get a bridle path. Also, anything else that is saddle broke or is being shown has a bridle path. Drives me absolutly bonkers to fight with the main to halter/bridle.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

no!!! lol i used to. i had someone cut it for me once. and since i don't own clippers it grew out and she had like a little mohawk and i just had to let it keep growing as i didn't wanna get stuck with a mohawk again. she has a looooong THICK mane. but there is a distinct line between forelock and mane so the bridle lays right their perfectly. and i don't have a fight at all. however occasionally while riding since hair getting stuck under the bridle bugs me i have to fix it but not often. it looks good on some horses but not my girl lol her mane is to long and thick to be missing some of it and still look decent lol


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope. Zeus has a long, thick mane but I don't care. I don't show and I don't mind taking the time to lay the mane right under the bridle/halter. I don't have a problem with it though, just don't really care either way.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Yep, I cut a bridle path. My horse has a long, thick mane and clipping a bridle path just allows for a more comfortable bridle fit for him. . .no hairs getting tangled, etc.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I always do, since it was ingrained in me during my Pony Club Day's. 

I remember my Pony Club instructor in my level said to me "A loved Pony has a bridle path" so since then, I've always done it. lol.

Funny how Adults imprint things into you.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

xD I like that quote MIEventer. My poor, unloved, spoiled pony without a bridle path...

Thanks for all the voting and responses everyone!


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Gunner has a sad, sad mane, so he already has a natural separation. Maybe as he gets healthier he'll grow some more there, but it may just be his natural look.

Hoover isn't ridden anymore, so I don't really see a reason to clip him, but I did when he was ridden. He has a fairly thick mane, so he needed it to help his bridle fit right.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I have some with and some without bridle paths. 





















I think either way can look pretty, however, I do like at least a an inch or so for a bridle if they are working under saddle.

Kristine


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My riding horses have bridle paths. I hate fighting to get their mane untangled from the halter/bridle and there's no head shaking because it's being rubbed or pulled.

*sigh*
Spencer... I LOVE that horse!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

My thoroughbred had a bridle path back when he raced, and when it starts to grow back I really don't like the mohawk look on him, it makes him not look as "neat"...even thou we dont show. But I must admit the little mohawk does look quite cute  so I cut his.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Yes, I do, I use clippers, fold back her ear and cut the length from 1/2'' behind the poll to the tip of the ear. She's always been cut that way, and I wouldn't have the hair there to be in a tangled mess anyway.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

ok so is it strange that rather than use real clippers I prefer to use one of those little purple horse razors? lol  does anyone else use those?? 

Sandie hates the clippers on her muzzle but doesn't care at all about that little razor 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes.. Actually i just touched them up today. Its easier to halter and bridle and also looks neat


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

The horses I work have bridle paths. The pasture ponies, not so much. I just think about how I get a headache when my hair is pulled back, then I wonder if it feels like that for my horse. So, I clip them if they spend any amount of time in a halter and/or bridle.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Jax's bridle path is growing out and I'm going to let it for now. He's in "rehab" so he doesn't really need one and I think it looks nice the more hair they have! He's got a really short mane and I think once (if) we get him working again I'll pull his whole mane short and give him a bridle path again


----------

